# Looking for battery's



## annemarievdh (22/7/15)

Like the title says I'm looking for 18500 Flat top battery's. Does any one have stock? And at what price?


----------



## Silver (22/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Like the title says I'm looking for 18500 Flat top battery's. Does any one have stock? And at what price?



Hi @annemarievdh
I see Vapemob has 18500 flat tops at R150 ea
https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/

Vapeking has the nipple tops

Edit - i meant 18500 above, not 18350. Have corrected it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @annemarievdh
> I see Vapemob has 18350 flat tops at R150 ea
> https://www.vapemob.co.za/product/efest-imr-18500-1000mah-15a-battery/
> 
> Vapeking has the nipple tops



Will the nipple tops work in a Reo? I have 4x 18350 battery's here at home, always thought they were to short.


----------



## Viper_SA (22/7/15)

My Reo mini came with nipple top 18500's and works great

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Will the nipple tops work in a Reo? I have 4x 18350 battery's here at home, always thought they were to short.



Sorry @annemarievdh , in my post above, i meant vapemob had the 18500, not 18350
My mistake. 

You need 18500 not 18350
The 18350 is too short - it wont work in the Reo Mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/15)

@Silver 

Dont think the 18350 will work


----------



## annemarievdh (22/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> My Reo mini came with nipple top 18500's and works great



Then, I'll get me some of those. Thank you for the help guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (23/7/15)

*AWT 18500/1200mAh/18A *in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/15)

vaporize.co.za said:


> *AWT 18500/1200mAh/18A *in stock



Aaa man why didn't you answer sooner?!?!? 

Thanx any way, will get some from you next month, so that I'll have 4 instead of only 2


----------

